# Oven In 23rs



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

A while back this topic came up and someone wrote that they put a stone on the middle shelf to help spread the heat and keep it from burning everything. Can someone tell me where to buy this stone?


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I use a stone from Pampered Chef to actually cook on. Others have used a "TILE". Also something that helps is to turn down the oven temp. I.E. If it says to bake at 350, I put it at 325 and cook a little longer. Hope that helps


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Same here -- Pampered Chef stone cookware -- works great --

MAKE SURE YOU KEEP THE BOX THOUGH -- it has a virtual lifetime guarantee -- as in -- opps i dropped it -- it breaks -- you mail back parts of it in the box and they send you a new one....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We use a 'Pizza' stone. It is about 3/4" thick, round and about the size of, oh, say, a pizza!

My DW (PDX_Shannon) picked it up at Bed Bath and Beyond for about ten bucks.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Using a left over 12x12 ceramic tile from our bathroom remodel. Works great and hasn't cracked yet either. Even if it cracks it's still OK though and will continue to work fine. No more brownies with a burnt bottom and raw inside


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Using a left over 12x12 ceramic tile from our bathroom remodel. Works great and hasn't cracked yet either. Even if it cracks it's still OK though and will continue to work fine. No more brownies with a burnt bottom and raw inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We havent used our oven in our 25rss as of yet. So must try it out.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We also use a stone from Pamper chef.

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> *Pamper* chef.


Doesn't that make for a smelly oven?









Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I use a pampered chef pizza stone that the DW pitched as it bumped another pot and was chipped. I have a tile setter friend that then cut it down to size to fit and it looked great. The only problem is that is cracked into 3 pieces as soon as I used it but hey it still does its job. No more burnt biscuits.


----------



## bubstam (Mar 9, 2004)

My wife noticed that the oven in our 27RSDS is much hotter then the house. We have had to turn things down a little and things don't seem to burn. But, it sure is nice to make some fresh cookies or some type of cobbler and make the other campers wonder what the great smell is


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Old pizza stone here too. Really works great. My buns don't burn anymore.











> A while back this topic came up and someone wrote that they put a stone on the middle shelf to help spread the heat and keep it from burning everything.


Only thing is, we put our stone on the bottom, as low as possible, not the middle shelf.


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

Are we talking about putting the food on the stones or just having them sit in the oven?









-Kim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I believe sit in oven to absorb heat and help keep temps even


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I believe sit in oven to absorb and help keep temps even
> [snapback]56538[/snapback]​


GREAT Thanks! I haven't used mine yet, but when the time comes...

Need to get a stone.









Any exuse to go shopping.









-Kim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kim,

No, you do not actually put the food on the stone, unless you are making pizza









The idea is to more evenly distribute the heat throughout the oven. Eliminate 'hot spots'.

We set ours as low as possible. I'm not sure if DW puts it directly on top of the burner, or just on the lower rack, but as low as possible in any case. Then, whatever she is baking goes above the stone. Cooking advice is really not my forte', but I'm a pretty good judge of the finished product, and it works great!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I put my food directly on the stone.....you use it in place of a baking sheet or pan.
It's good for biscuits, cinnamon rolls







and yes even pizza.


----------



## Ga.outback (Nov 29, 2005)

I had the same problem with burning everything in our oven. I went to a local store and bought a cheap baking stone. The first time I used it, man, did it ever smoke up the camper!! So, I figure it needed to be seasoned, like the stone I use at home. So.....I use it in the house for awhile to get it seasoned. Took it back out to the camper, and did it EVER STINK!!!! I washed, and washed, tried vinegar, etc. NOTHING. I finally just threw it away and bought a Pampered Chef stone, and all my worries went away. I don't cook on it, just use it for more even heat. Biscuits come out beautiful!! I guess you get what you pay for, although the pampered chef stone was only $13.00. Money well spent, if you ask me!!















Janis


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

DW is a Pampered Chef Consultant if anyone would like the inside scoop, No discounts on products but maybe discounted shipping if she places an order on another show.

PM for details.

Bill.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The ceramic tile works fine for us. We don't bake right on it, just set it above the flame to distribute the heat. Ours broke in half and we just left it alone - it does fine.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

My cure was to buy my RV when the shortage was going on so I don't even have one.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

That is really interesting. We have not used the oven at all and I would never have thought to use a stone or anything inside, so once again, thanks for the info.


----------

